# Gesshin 1200, 4000, 6000



## PappaG (Jul 9, 2018)

Just wanted to note a recent upgrade I have made to my stones. I had the Gesshin 4000. I just picked up the 1200 & 6000 splash and gos. Anyway while I do have no less then 3 different Gesshin knives, I sharpened my shun 5 inch and 7 inch Santokus. My progression was my Kramer 400, Gesshin 1200, 4000 and then 6000.

I really like the 1200 and 6000. I don't know what it is about the 6000, but my edges came out screaming sharp after I finished a few light strokes on the 6000. I highly recommend both stones.

My next Gesshin will be a coarse stone for sure. I look forward to reaching out to Jon for recommendations on the best coarse stone.

Thanks JKI.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 9, 2018)

Glad everything is working out well for you... thanks again [emoji1317]


----------

